# My gorgeous new little boy. (Sugar Glider)



## Jelly Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

The new addition to the family! He is 15 months old and is just getting used to his new home. He is peeking out of his little cubby hole taking it all in. I have not yet named him, as I'm going see what personality he possesses first.

His previous owner informed me that his mate sadly died a month ago, so I'm going to be on the hunt for a little girlfriend so he doesn't get lonely and depressed. 

:flrt:


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2009)

N'aaaaw :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Adorable....

How hard is it to pair these up? Do they readily accept a mate, or can they be quite choosy? (I don't know too much about them, so please pardon my ignorance)
: victory:


----------



## Jelly Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Adorable....
> 
> How hard is it to pair these up? Do they readily accept a mate, or can they be quite choosy? (I don't know too much about them, so please pardon my ignorance)
> : victory:


Well, I've only had him since last night. 
I've done my research but I'm no expert! But it takes time for suggies to get familiar with each other.

I've found this care sheet very helpfull so if you are considering getting one have a read! 

Suggie care sheet.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Jelly Mouse said:


> Well, I've only had him since last night.
> I've done my research but I'm no expert! But it takes time for suggies to get familiar with each other.
> 
> I've found this care sheet very helpfull so if you are considering getting one have a read!
> ...


If your after a female, New world exotics in Beeston, Nottingham had a few fenales in the last time I was in there on Sunday. Might be worth poping down at the weekend to have a look. :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Jelly Mouse said:


> I've found this care sheet very helpfull so* if you are considering getting one *have a read!


No, I don't want to keep them....just interested, that's all 

Good luck with him!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

He's very cute!! Good luck with him .


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

He's adorable :flrt:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww, suggies are so sweet! I miss mine when I see cute pics like that! When I got my females, I put the cages side by side so they could see and smell each other, but not close enough to be able to reach arms through to each other, lol! I switched cages too every couple of days so they could get used to each other's smell.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, congrats on the suggie! Yes, a friend is a must really, the poor littlun has lost a mate (do you know why?) and been shipped off to a new home in a short amount of time. They do tend to suffer from stress which can make them very nervous. When a glider has a friend they tend to give each other confidence as well as company.

Be careful buying gliders from shops, ask them where they came from, some shops buy from a wholesaler. Personally, I would always buy from a breeder. 

If you join the forum in my sig, once you have posted 10 times you are then allowed in to the classifieds section.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Awww, what a gorgeous boy!!!

Totally with Marie on this one, personally I wouldn't consider getting a glider from a shop, as it's unlikely they'll have been properly socialised. At the moment there seems to be a surplus of gliders about, as people are finding it more difficult to find them homes, so you may well be able to find a lovely mate for your boy soon 

There are quite a few gliders available on sites such as preloved, and often on RFUK, but it's v. important to grill the breeder on how they keep their gliders (diet, cage size, enrichment etc.) and try to go see them or at least get pictures before you choose to get your boy a friend. (A good indicator of health is the suggies coat -if they have lots of separation they are on a poor diet, and if there are any bald patched they are most likely self mutilating due to stress)

I would advise on castrating your male if he isn't already, as gliders do have a high rate of cannibalisation with their young, so if you're new to keeping them it's probably not best to breed until you have had them a while, when you know your gliders a lot better 

Finally make sure you quarantine any new gliders for 2 weeks, so they don't give your boy any nasty bugs, and make sure any glider you are introducing is at least 2/3 your boys body weight, and not more than 1/3 heavier (or they will be very vulnerable if the two do end up fighting).

PHEW sorry for the essay :mrgreen: it is a good idea to join the link in Glidergirl's sig, as there's huge amounts of info, and people on there who've kept suggies almost 20 years!!


----------

